# Troll Druide



## Kleina Jäga (18. August 2010)

Guten tag, ich hab mal ne interessante frage zu Troll Druiden. Ich hab nen Beitrag über die Cataclysm story der einzelnen Klasssen gehört und nun frag ich mich wie wohl die Gottheit der Troll Druiden heißt.
Falls wer noch gute Ideen für einen Feral Troll namen hat darf auch posten


----------

